
Humans.txt - chmars
http://disqus.com/humans.txt
======
RKoutnik
I was expecting something along the lines of
[http://humanstxt.org/](http://humanstxt.org/) but fun little easter eggs like
this are always nice!

------
samweinberg
Github - [https://github.com/humans.txt](https://github.com/humans.txt)

Bitbucket -
[https://bitbucket.org/humans.txt](https://bitbucket.org/humans.txt)

Flickr -
[https://secure.flickr.com/humans.txt](https://secure.flickr.com/humans.txt)

------
outcoldman
[http://www.google.com/humans.txt](http://www.google.com/humans.txt)
[http://facebook.com/humans.txt](http://facebook.com/humans.txt)

~~~
GhotiFish
why did you include facebook?

[https://www.facebook.com/centipedes.txt](https://www.facebook.com/centipedes.txt)

~~~
defective
To contrast it with Google. Activate your humor subroutines and scan again.

~~~
Touche
I get 404 on all of those.

~~~
MatmaRex
The Google one apparently is a 404 on HTTPS, and a text file on HTTP.

------
mherdeg
I've always been partial to transformers.txt (it's robots.txt in disguise).

------
psawaya
Oh, hey:

[https://medium.com/humans.txt](https://medium.com/humans.txt)

------
Semiapies
Cute! I wish more sites actually _had_ humans.txt files.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
[http://www.googleventures.com/humans.txt](http://www.googleventures.com/humans.txt)
Is a pretty swish one.

[http://liverpool.gov.uk/humans.txt](http://liverpool.gov.uk/humans.txt)
"BEWARE OF THE LEOPARD" (bottom of text)

I'm surprised this passed on a Government site, slipped it past compliance eh?

------
thetylerhayes
I was wondering how long it would take someone to find this.

------
chrisdevereux
Interestingly, there isn't a robots.txt

------
rubyfan
Hey, sexy mama, wanna kill all humans?

------
mattkrea
Haha this is great

------
aristomc
wow lol, didn't expect that.

------
batemanesque
hah! a reference to a popular aspect of geek culture! more of this, please.

~~~
qwerty_asdf

      I understand the subtext of your comment which has 
      subsequently provided me with a degree of positive 
      emotions.

------
talles
best. humans.txt. ever.

